# Fuel/Water Separator



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

I am running a 3gallon tank under my rear deck to a 8hp 2 stroke yamaha do y'all recemond a fuel/water separator and if so can u paste a link to a suggested unit. Also where is it installed in the fuel line?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

3 gallon tank, removable, I don't use a fuel water separator.
I don't allow water to enter the tank, so it's not needed.
Installed a baffle and haven't had water contamination since.

How to make a Vent Cover


----------



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

where this your find that at…i love that


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm a master of ******* tech.
click on the red text above the picture
it'll link you to a how to.


----------



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

ok awesome thats a genius ******* invention


----------



## dmgolub (Aug 27, 2012)

X 2


----------

